# Teamviewer : problème de transfert de fichiers



## Apani (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit soucis avec Teamviewer et plus précisément avec le module  de transfert de fichiers. Tout fonctionne parfaitement pour transférer  du pc sous Windows au Mac, mais c'est dans le sens inverse que ça  plante. Voici le message d'erreur que je reçois : "_Une erreur interne est survenue lors du traitement de l&#8217;instruction. L&#8217;instruction a été rejetée._" Si j'essaie d'ouvrir dans le navigateur de Teamviewer le dossier que je souhaite transférer, je reçois le message suivant : "_L&#8217;accès a été refusé parce que le dossier indiqué n&#8217;est pas public._" J'ai essayé de rendre le dossier public mais ça n'a pas aidé.
Je tiens à préciser que je ne rencontre pas ce problème avec tous les  fichiers, mais je ne vois pas de distinction significative entre les  fichiers avec lesquels ça marche et les fichiers rebelles.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à me proposer s'il vous plaît ?
Merci.


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de TeamViewer, outil de connexion à distance entre machines. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------

